# Mole/Beauty spot removal?



## tagzii (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a few beauty spots on my face &amp; i H8 them!! They are small (about the size of the tip of a pen), They are dark &amp; flat.. Does anyone know if there are any creams or at-home remedies i can use to remove these? I have one on the side of my lip which i like but i want to remove the rest, i have about 8 just on my face! =0(( Can i do this by Laser Surgery? Any help wuld be gr8ly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 19, 2006)

I really don't think that there are any creams that can actually remove them.

Also for my understanding, lasers will remove them. I think is based on the size of it and how much it sticks out.


----------



## Maja (Sep 19, 2006)

To my knowledge there aren't any creams that will remove them.

I had, on my neck, quite a big flat beauty mark with a little bump sticking out on one part. Anyway, I had it removed at the plastic surgeon's. He cut off the part that was sticking out with a scalpel and removed the rest of the mark with a laser. That was about 2 years ago. It heals really quickly and the mark is completely gone now. I'm glad I did it.


----------



## xkatiex (Sep 19, 2006)

I've got about 20 lil tiny moles all over my face, they dont bother me. They would bother me if they were bigger tho :| x


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 19, 2006)

There is another thread..help me out please, mods?

where I replay to Joy's question regarding this.. Pretty recently.

I have had about 10 moles removed. None on my face, only brown spots.

After trying a cream from my derm called Pigmanorm, which contains the highly controversial ingredient hydroquinone..(which faded it slightly but didn't work) I had it removed by light/laser.

As far as I know, the Pigmanorm is the only cream, but not really suited to moles.Talk to your Derm..and good luck!!! I know about the H8 thing, too GF. My mom's all *Beauty spots* I'm like, Beauty spots..my you-know-what!!


----------



## Maja (Sep 19, 2006)

Also check out these threads:

Brown Spots Laser Removal - this is the one Elisabeth mentioned

Mole removal


----------



## tagzii (Sep 20, 2006)

thanx 4 ur help guys!


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 20, 2006)

i used to have one that's the size of a rice. i got it removed at a facial place. u should ask them about it. it was expensive either. i think it was lesss than 20 bucks.


----------



## AsimAli (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey my names Asim, i have a beauty spot on my left cheek that I deperatly want to get rid of, can u plz tell me where u got rid of yours. plz reply back thanks.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to MuT ! I think you should consult your dermatologist, i'm pretty sure he can remove moles as well. Another possibility is to ask your generalist for the name&amp; address of a good derm that could remove your moles. I would prefer a doctor to do this for mine instead of a beauty center, you never really know how qualified they are and how much experience they have.


----------



## Abby232 (Nov 19, 2010)

Excuse me can you please tell  me whats the name of the Shop ?


----------



## Bella78 (May 16, 2012)

How much does getting them removed cost? Just the little brown beuty spot thing on your face.. And were cN I go to do it!!?? Please help


----------



## Nikki1717 (Oct 6, 2012)

Did it hurt? I have something like that on my knee and I hate wearing shorts because I alwayshave a bandade over it and if I go out I feel really awkward and I want it off haha


----------

